# Day One Hydroponic Setup



## acet (May 15, 2008)

So I have purchased a small hydro set up and am wondering if everything I'm doing is correct and possibly looking for some pointers. 

*The nutes for veg:*
Flora Gro:        2-1-6   12.5 ml per gallon of spring water. 
Flora Micro:     5-0-1     7.5 ml per gallon of spring water. 
Flora Bloom:     0-5-4    2.5 ml  per gallon  of spring water. 
Botanicare Sweet Citrus.  10ml per gallon of spring water. 
*
The nute for flowering:
*All nutes listed above
Via Bloom     0-52-34     1ml per gallon of spring water. 

*Water: *
Right now I only have a gallon of water. Is that enough? The water reservoir is 4 gal and the growing pot is 2 gal so i am guessing 1 gal of water is ok. 

*Re-Plant:*
I also replanted my 12 week old plant. I did exactly what the guide said but I want to make sure that I didn't screw anything up. First I carefully removed the excess soil from the pot. Then I carefully pulled out the plant along with all the dirt and shook most of the dirt off. Some of the roots tore off with the dirt (really nothing I could help). I took the plant with the roots which were still partially covered in dirt and washed the root off with warm water until the roots were dirt-free. I then replanted the plant into the hydro set up and now im waiting. Today is day one. I keep the light on  24/7 and the hydro system does the rest. I hope my baby survives. 

Is there anything else you guys can recommend? I'm just a beginner in the hydroponics field and am trying to learn on how i can impove the plant's health. I will get pictures soon.


----------



## snuggles (May 15, 2008)

acet said:
			
		

> So I have purchased a small hydro set up and am wondering if everything I'm doing is correct and possibly looking for some pointers.
> 
> *The nutes for veg:*
> Flora Gro: 2-1-6 12.5 ml per gallon of spring water.
> ...


 
The water part confuses me a bit. But the nutes look good, 3 part GH is pretty good for cannabis. Also double check the Sweet I thought it was only 5 ml/gallon during veg and 15-20ml during flower...I could be wrong though.


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> The water part confuses me a bit. But the nutes look good, 3 part GH is pretty good for cannabis. Also double check the Sweet I thought it was only 5 ml/gallon during veg and 15-20ml during flower...I could be wrong though.



Ok so the reservoir is 4 gals. The growing pot, the piece the sits in the 4 gal reservoir is 2 gals. So I have 2 gals of space that I could technically fill up with the 2 gals of water but IMO its too much so I am using a gallon.  Does that make sense? The growing medium container is inserted in the reservoir.


----------



## snuggles (May 15, 2008)

Sure, I wasn't quite sure what it meant at first LOL. Everything sounds good to me. What type of light?


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

I have the 400watt HPS light on a 24/7 light schedule. Right now the light is about 4.5 feet away from the plants. Is that too far? 

Also I have a question about cooling the closet. Right now I have a hole in one of the corners and there is a fan pulling the air out. What else do I need? An Intake fan? 

My mom is complaining about the noise that the current fan makes at night. Is there a way to deaden the sound?


----------



## widowmaker (May 15, 2008)

what is your temp in there?


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> what is your temp in there?



About 80 degrees


----------



## lyfr (May 15, 2008)

acet said:
			
		

> My mom


----------



## widowmaker (May 15, 2008)

Ha,  is your ma cool with it or what cause thats what i figured


----------



## widowmaker (May 15, 2008)

80 degrees is dam good for having a 400w in a closet with only a fan pushing the air out and no intake. How big are your plants?


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

Yeah my mom is straight with it. She gave me money for the hydro setup. The deal is, I stay at school, I grow cannabis as a hobby. I'm so glad I have an awesome mom. 

But yeah tomorrow I am planning on buying a huge carbon filter from Atlantis and it comes with a fan to vent everything out so I'll be all set.


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

btw, whitewidow I was just admiring your grow journal. l love your setup. Where would you recommend on getting some seeds from? Also what strand should I try if I'm looking for a good amount of yeild. 

FINISHED building my computer case for drying purposes. Pics coming up tonight..


----------



## md.apothecary (May 15, 2008)

i'll tag on to this thread... like seeing pictures


----------



## widowmaker (May 15, 2008)

Thanks acet, well.... I would go with seedboutique or Dr.chronic, those are the ones with the best reputation and usually deliver from what ive read.  Nirvana from seed boutique has great deals and is the cheapest around.  They have BIGBUD which is supposed to give a "big" yield.  Have you already got a ph meter? You will need one,  and a tds meter will make your life a whole lot easier. RO water is also also going to help. Other than that, there is much more you could do, like carbon filters, intake, build a cool tube, buy an actual exhaust fan and probably more but isnt a must unless you want the best for your buds


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

My first little garden. 





My transplanted baby. Hope she is gonna make it. 





My fan setup. Being replaced ASAP. 





Nutrient burn. Happened over a week ago. Still yellow leafs...


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> Thanks acet, well.... I would go with seedboutique or Dr.chronic, those are the ones with the best reputation and usually deliver from what ive read.  Nirvana from seed boutique has great deals and is the cheapest around.  They have BIGBUD which is supposed to give a "big" yield.  Have you already got a ph meter? You will need one,  and a tds meter will make your life a whole lot easier. RO water is also also going to help. Other than that, there is much more you could do, like carbon filters, intake, build a cool tube, buy an actual exhaust fan and probably more but isnt a must unless you want the best for your buds



I have a ph test kit but do not have the meter yet. I guess I'm getting my ph meter and tds meter as well. What is RO water? I used the water from Kroger since I figured it would be better than tap water. I'm planning on building my self an ultimate growing closet so all the items will end up on the list sooner or later. Yeah, anything you could recommend from the pictures?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

hey,b-4 you go spending a couple hundred bucks ordering a carbon scrubber,check out dltokers homemade version (do a search),its the same concept,just alot cheaper.(also very easy to build with easy to get materials)
as for your baby you just put into the hydro setup.i'd suggest getting some superthtive (you can get a bottle for 10 bucks at homedepot) it'll help with the transplant.just dont go full strength,start off at 1/2 strength.anyways lookin good man.good luck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

superthtive=superthrive =) ro water is reverse osmosis water.you can get it right at the grocery store.its 37 cents a gallon where i live.its not like buying a gallon of distilled or drinking water.its in a system,you bring your own gallon jugs (i use the gallon jugs milk comes in,just make sure its clean)  or sometimes theres already bottles by the machine,you just fill the jug up yourself and pay 37 cents per gallon.if you dont use this,you would be fine using gallons of distilled water.


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot on the advice. I will def look into it. Thanks a lot on the input. I am going to a home depot right now to get some stuff but i'll be back soon. Thanks.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

and as for your plant that you overfed,give it a good flush of plain ph adjusted ro or distilled water.


----------



## acet (May 15, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> superthtive=superthrive =) ro water is reverse osmosis water.you can get it right at the grocery store.its 37 cents a gallon where i live.its not like buying a gallon of distilled or drinking water.its in a system,you bring your own gallon jugs (i use the gallon jugs milk comes in,just make sure its clean)  or sometimes theres already bottles by the machine,you just fill the jug up yourself and pay 37 cents per gallon.if you dont use this,you would be fine using gallons of distilled water.



OH ok I know exactly what you're talking about. Which water is better to use, distilled or ro? or is there even a difference?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

either.just make sure you check/adjust the ph


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 15, 2008)

definitly check on that superthrive while your at homedepot though.i'd highly recommend it.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 15, 2008)

if I can give you only ONE tip.


***  buy yourself the best PH/EC/TDS meter you can afford  ***

i recently bought one myself.  and let me tell you.
instead of alot of guess work.  Growing becomes an exact science.

Sure the color test PH kits are helpful, but thats it.. its junk.
color readings are vague and not precise.  and WORTHLESS if you 
want to test water that has color in it already like Nutes and Run off and 
etc.   its a great to be able to PIN POINT your PH and Nutes..  Believe me


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 15, 2008)

dont forget..

DONT TELL ANYONE you grow..


----------



## acet (May 16, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> dont forget..
> 
> DONT TELL ANYONE you grow..



You know I have read that before and I didn't tell a soul but people know...I dont know how but they just do...What is a good way to go about that? 

And yes I will def take the advice and buy the best equipment that I can afford.


----------



## smokybear (May 16, 2008)

If you haven't told anyone and nobody has seen your grow, deny it til the end. You're innocent until *proven* guilty. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## acet (May 16, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> If you haven't told anyone and nobody has seen your grow, deny it til the end. You're innocent until *proven* guilty. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.



I mean my close friends know since they always come over but damn one person had to say something and now the knowledge circle is getting bigger. I guess I'm just gonna tell everyone that my plants died and that I dont grow cannabis anymore...


----------



## acet (May 16, 2008)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> if I can give you only ONE tip.
> 
> 
> ***  buy yourself the best PH/EC/TDS meter you can afford  ***
> ...



What PH.EC.TDS meter would you recommend?


----------



## widowmaker (May 16, 2008)

That sucks that people know you grow,  I would be paranoid as heck if anybody knew I grew. Its just that one person tells one person and so on,, remember although manufacturing marijuana isnt a big deal to us,  to a judge its a good amount of time and not to mention the freakin swat team breakin the door down, so good luck on that.  Hope i didnt scare you but this isnt something to be taken lightly. Anyway Ebay has some good ph and tds meters, you can get em cheap as 20 bucks.


----------



## acet (May 16, 2008)

widowmaker said:
			
		

> That sucks that people know you grow,  I would be paranoid as heck if anybody knew I grew. Its just that one person tells one person and so on,, remember although manufacturing marijuana isnt a big deal to us,  to a judge its a good amount of time and not to mention the freakin swat team breakin the door down, so good luck on that.  Hope i didnt scare you but this isnt something to be taken lightly. Anyway Ebay has some good ph and tds meters, you can get em cheap as 20 bucks.



Holy ****...damn...well whatever out of the 4 plants that I have now I'm guessing 2 will be males so that would leave me with 2 plants and I highly doubt that a swat team would show up for two plants. Or maybe they would. Damn...I'm paranoid as f*** now...


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 16, 2008)

acet said:
			
		

> Holy ****...damn...well whatever out of the 4 plants that I have now I'm guessing 2 will be males so that would leave me with 2 plants and I highly doubt that a swat team would show up for two plants. Or maybe they would. Damn...I'm paranoid as f*** now...


 

See the problem is.  as the word spread about you.  your 2 female plants
turns into a SOG thats producing LBS of smoke a month.

I use a Hanna combo meter.  its now my magic wand.


----------



## widowmaker (May 16, 2008)

acet said:
			
		

> Holy ****...damn...well whatever out of the 4 plants that I have now I'm guessing 2 will be males so that would leave me with 2 plants and I highly doubt that a swat team would show up for two plants. Or maybe they would. Damn...I'm paranoid as f*** now...



Just tell your friends that you overnuted your plants and they all died, and hopefully they spread the message.  I know its hard not showin off such a rare and beatifull plant but at least you will have peace of mind.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 16, 2008)

Yeah bro.. And also if i were you i would get a blue lab ppm & PH meter.. They are the best. They are self calibration and the works.. Cant afford that go with the neutrawand..


----------



## acet (May 18, 2008)

I'm working on getting those. Yesterday I randomly decided to check water and found out that it was way to acidic. I didn't have anything to fluctuate the pH level with so I had to clean out my whole reservoir and put in a completely fresh  mixture. The plant def looks like its doing better. I also watered the plants which are in the soil and boy, those things shot up in just one night. They are getting soo big. I'll get some pictures soon...


----------

